# Dumb Question



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I wrote a couple of months ago saying that I am interested in getting our pup Cosmo involved in field work with the help of our breeder. We haven't gotten started quite yet but hopefully will soon.

Now, I have what might be a stupid question. Does field work increase a dog's desire to chase ducks and other birds? Cosmo is already fascinated by the large volume of mallards we have in the pond by our house. If I let him off leash I'm sure he'd go for them. We're working on him ignoring them but he's becoming more interested in them every day. We live accross the river from a protected area for bird nesting and we have about 100 mallards living around our place throughout the year. They nest in the grass by the pond. 

Is it just a matter of training him properly?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The training will help, you'll have control to be able to call him off. Plus, he should figure out he has to sit in heel before he'll get a duck. And that chasing the live ones isn't as rewarding as fetching a tossed one.

The 'A.D.D.' stage does get better, Storee used to annoy me to no end with focusing on silly things, like a bird flew over so she's got to try to go chase it, or there's a rock on the road and even though I let her go check it out and she didn't really want it it looks like a ball and maybe it's a ball and not that rock so she'd be back to focusing on the rock...... takes some time but they do get over it!

Lana


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> I wrote a couple of months ago saying that I am interested in getting our pup Cosmo involved in field work with the help of our breeder. We haven't gotten started quite yet but hopefully will soon.
> 
> Now, I have what might be a stupid question. Does field work increase a dog's desire to chase ducks and other birds? Cosmo is already fascinated by the large volume of mallards we have in the pond by our house. If I let him off leash I'm sure he'd go for them. We're working on him ignoring them but he's becoming more interested in them every day. We live accross the river from a protected area for bird nesting and we have about 100 mallards living around our place throughout the year. They nest in the grass by the pond.
> 
> Is it just a matter of training him properly?


Yes on both counts. Doing fieldwork involves retrieving game birds, so it naturally tends to fan the flames of his inborn desire & prey drive. That's a very good thing in fieldwork! "Proper training" will involve, first and foremost, strong formal obedience. Give him rock solid Basics (which is fun to do, by the way), and you'll be able to recall him in any situation, including some that may involve his safety.





 
EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I know very little about field training so I will let other specifically answer your questions like those who have I just wanted to add two things. 

1 - No such thing as a dumb question.  If you don't know... you don't know. 

2 - Sounds to me if Cosmo is showing interest in the ducks he is telling you he wants field training. : He knows what is in him.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

His line is involved in both show and field work and he does have a natural affinity for being out in the brush. See http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/83755-born-field-dog.html.

Our breeder wants to introduce him to field work right away although he's only 5 months and his training is obviously not where it's going to be one day (though he's a lot better than most 5 month olds if I may say so myself. lol). I read somewhere on the forum that it's best to start field work after they have considerable obedience and maturity under their belt. His retrieving out in the brush is still quite weak as he's rather just run around and explore. What are you thoughts?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a lot of people start field training at 8 weeks old, so I'd say....go for it! It's a blast!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Start 'em off young! My pups are playing with wings in the whelping box, and if I can get a live pigeon I let them play with one. I also start them on obedience concepts early, but I want them to be in love with birds from the get go!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So I spoke with our breeder and we've decided to hold off on field training until he's got enough obedience under his belt that I can feel comfortable knowing he won't chase after the birds here. Today he saw a pigeon and there was NOTHING I could do to avert his attention. Not even food and he's VERY food motivated. He just stared...

We may also be moving in the next year so maybe then.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> So I spoke with our breeder and we've decided to hold off on field training until he's got enough obedience under his belt that I can feel comfortable knowing he won't chase after the birds here. Today he saw a pigeon and there was NOTHING I could do to avert his attention. Not even food and he's VERY food motivated. He just stared...
> 
> We may also be moving in the next year so maybe then.


And then what will you do? What course of development are you following?





 
EvanG


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

EvanG said:


> And then what will you do? What course of development are you following?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVB3t5jFPKE
> 
> EvanG


 
sorry? Not exactly sure what you're asking me.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

When you do feel it's time to start back into training for fieldwork, what's your next step? If you're following a sequential program it should lay out steps of progression in order, step by step through an organized acquisition of skills. Are you following such a course?

EvanG


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am new and all I can say is yes, my dog did get more interested in chasing live birds after starting field work--but her obedience improved too 

I say start them as young as possible. I've had to spend time cultivating bird desire out of mine and I started her when she was closer to a year. Had she been introduced to birds at a younger age I think it would have helped. Of course, some super stars that start with "T" and end in "O" did not have this late start problem


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So we've been looking into things to do with Cosmo and we might actually try tracking instead. Someone on here already recommended that. My husband who is a police officer thinks he might be interested in doing SAR with him. Tracking will be a good place to start. We have a neighbour with a one year old Golden who is a Firefighter whose dog is currently going through the process of being certified as a SAR dog and they are really enjoying it. Our neighbour was the one who told us to go for that because Cosmo has been fearless and up for any adventure pretty much since birth. After living with guide dogs for such a long time its impossible to think that our dog won't be doing *something*, whatever it will be. We'll see 

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know much about scent work, but I think that tracking is different than what SAR dogs generally do. Tracking is training to follow a direct trail, whereas I believe SAR dogs are taught to air scent (so don't follow the actual trail, necessarily). At any rate, sounds like fun


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> I don't know much about scent work, but I think that tracking is different than what SAR dogs generally do. Tracking is training to follow a direct trail, whereas I believe SAR dogs are taught to air scent (so don't follow the actual trail, necessarily). At any rate, sounds like fun


Apparently they do both! We were just reading up on this and they say to start with both types of tracking. Would love to hear from any of you who have done it. Or I could start another thread. I search for "search and rescue" but my search function is kinda wonky right now.


----------

